# Rhinestone brush for sticky flock



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just got sticky flock and am excited to try it out. I realized that I don't have a rhinestone brush yet. Is there an alternative to the brush that I might have at home that I can use? A new kitchen sponge? A sock...any ideas?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

If you happen to have a Lowes or Home Depot near you you can pick up a Sur Line brush in the paint department. They only cost a couple if dollars. I have not come across any better tool than the Sur Line brush for sweeping in the rhinestones into the templates.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jwaldmann said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got sticky flock and am excited to try it out. I realized that I don't have a rhinestone brush yet. Is there an alternative to the brush that I might have at home that I can use? A new kitchen sponge? A sock...any ideas?
> 
> Thanks guys!!


WalMart carries the SurLine Paint Trim brushes as well....

Kevin


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

In case you are unsure what the Shur-line trim brush looks like here it is at Walmart.

Shur-Line Trim & Touch-Up Pad 01520: Paint & Home Decor : Walmart.com


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Lowes has them for 3 something

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------

